# 30 gallon tank - research help.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess I am looking at a pretty penny here. So I am wanting to know what I would need. What options are there for light and if it can be upgraded.

I want a biocube since it's all in one. Opinions or reviews on this is appreciated.

My questions to you experts are:


Would I need egg crate? Mostly for the foundation to be built on. 
Would I need dead rock to build a skelleton for the reef to be built on? 
Would I need jets and hoses to redirect the flow around the reef?
With additional live sand: How deep should I go in a 30 gallon?
How many bags is that? and I kinda like the darker stuff
What adatives would I need? I am using kent marine nano parts a and b for my current system and a small dose of vodka. 
How much live rock would I need? I have about 8 pounds give or take in my 10 gallon tank now. 
How long should that cure in the new tank when/if I get it? Before I shift life from tank A to tank B?
How many fish could that support?
What equipment is an Absolute must?
Can I get those second hand and at a decent value?
And, finally: Should I get the required components first then the tank?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I'm only going to touch on a couple things on your list, cause I don't want to give bad/wrong advice on the others...

1. it helps with spreading out the weight of the LR, but it is optional. recommended, but you don't really have to.

2. you can use dead rock to build a structure and then seed it with live rock.

3. you'll need a powerhead for sure... maybe 2

8. curing, which I assume you mean cycling the tank... will depend on how fast the nitrogen cycle is in the tank... usually around a month

9. 4 or 5? depends on aggression and behaviour

11. yes, you just have to be patient

12. I would get a tank, then figure out what you need for it, cause if you get all the equipment and decide on a different tank/can't find the tank you want, then you're screwed with equipment that you might not need.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

12 is a very valid point.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Concerning eggcrate, I use it under sand mostly to stop the sand from piling up due to turbulence. My rock sits on a rack i made of pvc pipe and on top of the pvc pipe is egg crate. Very few rocks actually sit on the bottom of the aquarium. I agree make sure of the aquarium i want first. 
On Live rock: I prefer to use dry rock also and seed with a couple of live rock. The process takes longer but its alot less expensive. I would say it takes to cycle the aquarium 4-8 weeks.
A skimmer is also a very good purchase; lots to choose from depending on the size of the aquarium you choose.
Sand: I'm not a live sand fan i believe sand will become live once system is going; The depth of the sand is up to you deep 4-5 inches deep or shallow lots of different opinion on sand depth.

Equipment: Most can be gotten second hand.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

4 to 5 fish in a 30 gal is to many fish. I would say more around 2 or 3 and not more then three. The fish will get bigger and create more waste. 
Yes you will need power heads. I would say at least 2 .. A 1.5 inch deep sand bed will be fine. A 20 lbs bag should be fine.. You are dosing vodka in another tank ? You are going to need around 30 + lbs of LR. The general rule is 1.5 lbs per gallon. The cycle could take anywhere from a week or two to a month or more. It depends on the LR you get and if you are going to seed Dead rock with live rock it will take even longer..
You will need 2 heaters, 2 buckets (water changes) Extra power head too.
Test Kits. Get a Salinity Refractometer.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

*Would I need egg crate? Mostly for the foundation to be built on. *
No. You don't need egg crate, but it can help with weight distribution.

*Would I need dead rock to build a skelleton for the reef to be built on? *
No, but using dry/dead rock can help reduce the initial cost of setup over using all live rock.

*Would I need jets and hoses to redirect the flow around the reef? *
You could probably get away with one or two well placed powerheads.

*With additional live sand: How deep should I go in a 30 gallon? *
*How many bags is that? and I kinda like the darker stuff *
You don't need to add any specified amount - whatever looks fine for you. If you're trying to achieve a deep sand bed then 4"+ is usually suggested, but otherwise you can go with just a sprinkling to cover the bottom if that's all you're looking for.

Just a note with the darker stuff, detrius accumulation is really noticeable. Also, if your rock is broken down, or anything else white or not black for that matter lands on it, it'll quickly turn salt-and-pepper.

*What adatives would I need? I am using kent marine nano parts a and b for my current system and a small dose of vodka. *
Also depends on what you're keeping - if it's all SPS you're going to need to dose calcium and alkalinity (carbonate). Otherwise, you're probably not going to need anything.
If you're dosing vodka, you should also have a strong skimmer - the skimmer is what does the actual nutrient exportation. Without it, the bacteria that consume the extra N and P will just die and add to your bioload.

*How much live rock would I need? I have about 8 pounds give or take in my 10 gallon tank now. 
How long should that cure in the new tank when/if I get it? Before I shift life from tank A to tank B? *

I'd just use however much it takes for you to get an aquascape that you like. Give it as long as it takes for it to show 0 ammonia and nitirites in the new tank.

As for number of fish, it depends on what you keep, but I'd say that you could safely keep 4 -5 smaller fish in a 30 gallon (30" tank I presume?). Of course, if you're keeping only tiny Trimma gobies, you can probably keep a lot more. If it's dwarf angels, maybe less depending on variety.

*What equipment is an Absolute must? 
Can I get those second hand and at a decent value? 
And, finally: Should I get the required components first then the tank? *

2 powerheads, light, heater, tank. And that's it 

I would get the tank and then the equipment, unless you're very sure of the tank you're getting (if space permits).

Also, I wouldn't go the route of the biocube. As much as they're all in one, they really difficult to customize unless you're willing to spend a lot. Better to pick each component you really want and make the sysrem you would like to have.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was aiming for the salt and pepper look. 

I want to custimise the light for the biocube. I like how they look. 


thanks for all the info. I am going to put a lot of thought in


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

KeMo said:


> 4 to 5 fish in a 30 gal is to many fish. I would say more around 2 or 3 and not more then three. The fish will get bigger and create more waste.


If Sunstar did stick with getting the cube, then I would agree, more or less, cubes aren't really the greatest for swimming room, imo.

I was kind of going with the assumption that Sunstar would take into account that not all fish would be happy/healthy in a 30 gallon and that research would have to be done on what would get along with each other. For example, 2 maybe 3 orange/copper lined cardinals and 2 gobies of different species would be fine (which will be my next setup once I can sell back the cleaner wrasse... and find some orange lined cardinals). If... which I personally wouldn't do.... Sunstar wanted a lemon peel or a different dwarf angel then I would probably just do that fish and maybe a goby.

ummm if that sounds like I'm being snotty, then I'm sorry, just wanted to explain why I had said 4-5.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

acer said:


> If Sunstar did stick with getting the cube, then I would agree, more or less, cubes aren't really the greatest for swimming room, imo.
> 
> I was kind of going with the assumption that Sunstar would take into account that not all fish would be happy/healthy in a 30 gallon and that research would have to be done on what would get along with each other. For example, 2 maybe 3 orange/copper lined cardinals and 2 gobies of different species would be fine (which will be my next setup once I can sell back the cleaner wrasse... and find some orange lined cardinals). If... which I personally wouldn't do.... Sunstar wanted a lemon peel or a different dwarf angel then I would probably just do that fish and maybe a goby.
> 
> ummm if that sounds like I'm being snotty, then I'm sorry, just wanted to explain why I had said 4-5.


 I dont know about you but I dont like to assume that they are happy or maybe healthy. 4-5 fish to me seems to many. I have a 29 long with a 20 gal sump and a deltec mce 600 that is rated for something like 150 gals or so and I only have 1 fish. Use to have two. I just think 4-5 is too many. Even in may set up I would be very slow at adding 4 or 5 fish. Dont forget about territory .

If you want to keep more then 2 or 3 fish get a bigger tank. Remember bigger is almost always better in saltwater keeping. 
I would look for a used 50 gal or so with a stand. Their is one for sale on here for around 150 I think. Go bigger. Down the road you are going to want a bigger tank anyway.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Fish comfort is important to me and if I only get a couple fish, I am good with that. 30 gallon would give me an opportunity to get my dream fish: royal Gramma. Still I would be researching their compatibility, and whatnot. Possibly get a pair of clowns an the RG and be happy. I do not want a large breed of fish. I am getting a fish shortly for my 10. I will keep in mind its compatablility when I get set up. I have had that set up for a year and a half, so waiting for the right fish to come along is fine with me. I am all about smaller breeds of fish anyway. 

Space IS an issue, so 30 gallon is about as large as I can go. 

Keep the thoughts coming. even the debate about fish population is food for thought. I don't want fish to survive, but thrive.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol I had some of the same questions as you.

Buy the biocube used, or buy in states. I got mine for 299 brand new No tax since i bought it in new hampshire!
Stand quiality is alright. pricey though!

1. Eggcrate is not necessary. you can place rock on bare bottom. the weight of the rocks is not that great, adn the biocube footprint is small. It has beem mentioned that putting eggcrate stops critters from sifting the sand in that area. 
2, rock acts as foundation and diltration for reef

3. flow is key for a reef. for biocube usually 1 powerhead will do.

4. i dunno. 1-3"?

5. depends how coral intensive. waterchanges should suffice for smaller bioloads.

the rest, i cannot answer



Sunstar said:


> I guess I am looking at a pretty penny here. So I am wanting to know what I would need. What options are there for light and if it can be upgraded.
> 
> I want a biocube since it's all in one. Opinions or reviews on this is appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am actually reconsidering the biocube even though I think its pretty sexy. I might go with a second hand setup if I can find one predrilled and whatnot for a decent price. Been looking at reef brite actinic LED strips and wondering what the cost of those are, or if there is something comparable. I want to do something nice but without having to sell my kidneys.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I am actually reconsidering the biocube even though I think its pretty sexy. I might go with a second hand setup if I can find one predrilled and whatnot for a decent price. Been looking at reef brite actinic LED strips and wondering what the cost of those are, or if there is something comparable. I want to do something nice but without having to sell my kidneys.


Maybe you should take a look at my 30G setup first, before reconsidering on the biocube.

I think the biocube will save you the time and the trouble of creating a larger setup, because it got everything and it is cheaper than a normal 30G setup

A 36" reef brite actinic Marineland LED strip will probably run about $180+


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im not a fan of biocubes at all, Truthfully I HATE THEM


Id settle for a 30-40 breeder and make a sump for it.

Do it right the first time,

You'll enjoy the tank.


I have a 33g all drilled and ready if your interested.
Im also thinking of selling my NEP pro 36" 6 bulb.

those reef brite leds wont do for any good for corals if your heading that way.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How much for the 33 gallon?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im asking for 80$,

I have an ad in the classified section.

Im in hamilton


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll discuss it with my other half. being that you live the next city over.


----------

